
The Valedictorian of University of Maryland drops out right before graduation - gfitz
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/valedictorian-university-maryland-drops-out-school-two-managadze?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BofcRyCoUE%2FR8KI665VXTVQ%3D%3D
======
greenyoda
I found the letter to his parents, in which he explains at great length how
people should lead their lives, rather condescending. His parents probably
have much more experience with life than he does, and have lived through
difficulties that he can't even imagine (e.g., his stepfather grew up in the
Soviet Union). Some of the points in his letter are things that he'll probably
change his mind on later. For example:

 _" I would die absolutely happy if I died right now."_

Clearly, he has no children or anyone else who depend on him for support.
Someone who is responsible for the lives of others would probably not be happy
to find out that they only had a short time to live. But hey, he's not even
responsible for himself:

 _" Please don't disown me yet though. I really need a place to stay before my
start ups get funded. I don't even have money for food right now."_

So he's just informed his parents, via e-mail, that he's (1) flushed all the
money they paid for his college expenses down the drain and (2) expects them
to support him indefinitely (what if his startup doesn't get funded?). He's
put them in the difficult position of having to choose between supporting him
and letting him go homeless, without even the courtesy of asking them if they
had the desire or resources to support him. (Presumably his parents are trying
to save for their retirement and for his little sister's education, and would
much rather he started paying his own way.) Those are the actions of an
immature, entitled child.

------
karthikmenta
Peeps. This is 100% real in the sense that he is dropping out. He is not the
valedictorian, because he doesn't have the gpa and UMD only has a medalist. I
also have many friends who live and work with him.

------
gfitz
Thing to note: it's brought to my attention that he may never of been
Valedictorian, and the UMD might not even give out that award.

~~~
gfitz
But this is definitely a real student.

